

Reveal.app 1.5 with Autolayout support is here - theraven
http://www.revealapp.com/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=reveal1.5

======
orta
I _love_ Reveal. I've been using it all day today. No different from any other
day when I'm doing front end iOS stuff.

If you're new to the iOS dev scene, this is a killer app for saving time. It's
like a real-time introspection tool that I have open permanently when working
on apps. The Xcode 6 introspection tool feels like a quick facsimile of
Reveal. If you've not tried it you should.

------
theraven
We’ve added auto layout inspection, new inspectors, spanked Apple in the
accuracy department and given the whole UI a spring cleaning.

We’re even including a bundled iOS app called Soundstagram that you can use to
explore the features of Reveal. You can start it with one click from the
Welcome screen (requires Xcode 6).

~~~
carterehsmith
I am not a potential customer for the app, but wow, what a nicely designed
site. Loads fast, too. Mucho impressive.

------
benst
Reveal is an awesome tool because it removes all the guesswork and debugging,
and lets you get on with making cool shit.

------
jackili1981
just love it

